# Unusually cool day so.....



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2021)

First batch of cheese of the season. I did the usual of sharp cheddars, swiss, and  Monterey.
But what I was really waiting for was:








After 3.5 hours with apple.









On the counter to rest.







I tried the 14 year old and holy cow, pun intended, it was fantastic!


----------



## normanaj (Sep 4, 2021)

This weather is awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2021)

normanaj said:


> This weather is awesome!



It is a pleasant break!


----------



## mike243 (Sep 4, 2021)

I have never made any but love smoked gouda, not sure why I haven’t but going to fix that soon, looks amazing from here Steve


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 4, 2021)

I need to re visit some cheese this winter . I always get it to smokey .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice batch, Steve!!
Like.
It was 54° here Thurs morning, and 52° Yesterday morning.
Right now @ 10:45 AM it's still only 62° outside. Humidity 72%.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I have never made any but love smoked gouda, not sure why I haven’t but going to fix that soon, looks amazing from here Steve


Thanks Mike! Try it. It's easy. And doing it yourself you know that it real smoked cheese.



chopsaw said:


> I need to re visit some cheese this winter . I always get it to smokey .


How long do you smoke it for? 



Bearcarver said:


> Nice batch, Steve!!
> Like.
> It was 54° here Thurs morning, and 52° Yesterday morning.
> Right now @ 10:45 AM it's still only 62° outside. Humidity 72%.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice looking batch Steve !


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 4, 2021)

Steve H said:


> How long do you smoke it for?


I was going 4 hours . I had some that was 3 years old . The motz was great . The colby was still to smokey . Done at the same time .


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice project on a cool morning Steve! I still have a block of pepper jack and cheddar in the fridge I did last Xmas, I'll do more when Xmas rolls around this year, too hot here until then. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice project on a cool morning Steve! I still have a block of pepper jack and cheddar in the fridge I did last Xmas, I'll do more when Xmas rolls around this year, too hot here until then. RAY



This was early for me. But I'm glad for the cool day!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Nice looking batch Steve !



Thank you!


----------



## schlotz (Sep 4, 2021)

Question on the River Rat Brand, Steve.  Would you consider their texture creamy or a bit harder i.e. somewhat crumbly? Also, in regards to bite.  Many many years ago my father use to buy large rounds of White NY Cheddar.  I loved it so much because the cheddar would bite you back as you consumed it.   Haven't been able to locate anything close to it now days.  How would you describe the flavor of the 8 & 14 year old cheddars?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I need to re visit some cheese this winter . I always get it to smokey .


I can’t go 4 hours on cheese. About 1 to 2 1/2 hour and we are happy with apple smoke. Might could go longer with something like alder, just haven’t tried it.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 4, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Question on the River Rat Brand, Steve.  Would you consider their texture creamy or a bit harder i.e. somewhat crumbly? Also, in regards to bite.  Many many years ago my father use to buy large rounds of White NY Cheddar.  I loved it so much because the cheddar would bite you back as you consumed it.   Haven't been able to locate anything close to it now days.  How would you describe the flavor of the 8 & 14 year old cheddars?



Their cheese is very smooth. When cooled it slices fine. Slice when cool. Then let it reach room temp. And the 8  and 14 year cheese is incredible. Smooth with crystals from aging. You'll appreciate it right away if you've had cheese this aged. Those crystals say howdy the moment you bite into it. There is  no way to describe cheese like this. The 8 year cheese is really good. But the 14 year? Beyond words. Some years ago there was a stand not far from here that sold Hell of a good cheese. Their seriously sharp white cheddar was amazing.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 5, 2021)

That was it!  Couldn't remember the name and Dad is no longer with us.  Yup.  'Hell of a Good' cheddar.  So you think the 14 yr one comes close to this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like your set for a while Steve!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

schlotz said:


> That was it!  Couldn't remember the name and Dad is no longer with us.  Yup.  'Hell of a Good' cheddar.  So you think the 14 yr one comes close to this?



Hell of a good is much sharper then the river rat cheese I bought. This cheese wasn't meant to be that sharp. They do have some really sharp cheese. though. The 14 year old cheese is amazing stuff. But I haven't had any cheese that can match the Hell of a good seriously sharp.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your set for a while Steve!
> Al



Should be. I still have some aged stuff I made a few years ago. Always good to rotate the stock!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

schlotz

Here is the link for it. 
Heluva Good!® | Extra Sharp White Cheddar Cheese


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 5, 2021)

I haven't seen the blocks of cheese , but they sell dips at the store I go to . 
Maybe they have the blocks . 
I'll have to ask my Son .


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I haven't seen the blocks of cheese , but they sell dips at the store I go to .
> Maybe they have the blocks .
> I'll have to ask my Son .


They're dips are very good too.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 5, 2021)

Foggy memory starting to clear with your link, thanks Steve.  Yes, Heluva was a staple around our house in Corning for years.  Looks like there maybe one place near us out here in Indiana that might carry it.  Next time I'm up in that area I'll go looking for it.  The larger full rounds Dad bought were however a different brand.  When River Rat resumes shipping out of state I'll be ordering some of the 14 yr old cheddar. Come on fall cooler weather!!!!!


----------

